# What's the worst thing you've hit with your mower?



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I have two things, one with a push mower and one with my rider.

I was mowing for a friend while he was on vacation. He did not tell me about the rebar sticking out from is basement footing. Dinged my blade good and broke the shear pin or key.

Hit a round softball size rock with my 2210. Shot out of the discharge chute like a cannonball. Went 25 feet before it was stopped by a tree. Took a good chunk out of one of the blades.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

While bushhogging, hit a 3" diameter tree. Broke one blade at the bolt. Sheared the blade. What an off balance condition that was. The tree did cut though!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *
> 
> Hit a round softball size rock with my 2210. Shot out of the discharge chute like a cannonball. Went 25 feet before it was stopped by a tree. Took a good chunk out of one of the blades. *


Hey Moe, don't take this the wrong way but reading that while looking at your avatar, I could just picture that rock ricocheting off the tree and hitting Larry and Curly!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:lmao: I can hear the "bonk" sounds!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

lol.. good one 6 chows...

i hit a big root last time cutting.. it really ripped it up and im guessing was not too good for my blades

I gotta get a grabber like chip has.. i must run over 5 dog toys every time i cut.. usually vinyl dog squeeky town.. The pieces litter the lawn..


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER (Jun 11, 2004)

Speaking of dogs, how about a fresh pile? Now that is the worst thing that I have ever hit with mine! Yuck!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have run over a family of rabbits a extension cord and a basket ball:lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I hit a "live" extension cord with the snowblower on the front of my craftsman. Good thing it tripped the breaker.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*The worst thing I have hit with my tractor*

:dazed: hmmmmm 
Well I was back in Roswell NM before I moved up here to Lakeview Oregon where I had two big MF--two Fords and one old Sears garden tractor service doing all the empty city lots and the old AIR BASE WHERE THAT SPACE SHIP STORY TOOK PLACE back in 1947 
IWAS JUST GOING ALONG SLOW IN OLD DRY GRASS ABOUT four (4) to five (5) foot tall and came up on a "MOTHER AND FIVE SMALL SKUNK'S. Boy that black and white S M E L L sure was around for about three day's and that FORD TRACTOR kept the smell around for much longer every time you started it up.  
SAMSRAM


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

3 of my chows grabbed a skunk one night! The mom and two of the pups who were about a year old at the time. The mom got sprayed more than the pups, but they were having a great time throwing this skunk back and forth all over the yard like some kind of toy. That skunk finally crawled away like it had been drinking all night.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

One word: Squirrel!!!

A very slow one!

I did run over a fiberglass driveway marker with my snow blower. It shredded it and locked it up tighter than anything. Took me two hours to get it back out in the snow!!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Lets see a chipmonk and her babies, A rattlesnake and a fresh deerpile are the most I remember running over the chipmonks made a bigger mess than the snake but both left a bloody stain in the grass for a little while.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

A couple weeks ago I very nearly has Fawn ala Bush Hog. The grass was very high and I stopped at the last second.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

YELLOW JACKETS:buzz: :buzz: :buzz: :buzz: :buzz:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Grass......It gets my deck dirty OK!!!!! 

Locust tree saplings that are in the tall grass, and pine cones, not so good on the blades!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

For years I have been cutting the same areas at the same height on my old JD317, and later n my JD180 and now on my JG GX335. This year however I managed to bend a total of three blades on roots from Oak trees........don;t know why, but bent them justs the same. I aguess the worse thing I have ever hit with any of my L & G types is a 5.8" diam clevis that was laying in the field. Don;t know how it got there as it certainly was not mine, and can only figure out it was dropped there by a bird:furious: 
Wiped oput a blade and made one hell of a dent in the deck on my 180. On my Ford 1720 with bush hog, I managed to hit a survey rod (1 1/2" diam steel pipe driven into the ground, and unmarked). Did little damage except to nick the BH blade but it did uproot and bend up that pipe. No rocks or stones on my property except what I put there and that consists mainly of clay gravel for the driveway. 

Run over a bunch of snakes already, usually by choice if they happen to be rat or chicken snakes or one of their venomeous cousins which are so abundant here.....

Nothing better I like doing than to place the front wheel on a rattler or copper head and let him try and escape. His headache from strikeing that tire is the least of their worries after I drag out my on board machette which is standard equipment on all my tractors.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

The rock that did this:

<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Door0001.jpg>

or for more detail:

<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Door0002.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jim, Chute Up or did you have the chute in the normal position??


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *I hit a "live" extension cord with the snowblower on the front of my craftsman. Good thing it tripped the breaker. *


Earlier this year whil I was running my tiller in the back yard to loosen up soil etc to lay sod and plant grass I latched on to the main power feed to my barn. I did not think it was in rage of the tiller as it was buried pretty deep, but over the years it muct have got pushed up to the surface by a large sweet gum tree roots. It was a 150 amp sub feed to the barn, and you could hear the circuit breaker snapping off over the sound of the tiller. It sounded almost like a shotgun when it tripped. Worst part was having to repair that buried power feed........It happened on a Saturday afternoon....but I got it fixed and all is well.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Moving my brother-in-law's last summer and ran over a metal stake with my push mower. It was an old MTD and I turned it over and the T-housing that holds the blades was cracked in half. It still started and ran, though somewhat wobbly after that, and then just quit running all together. Gave it to a guy here at work for parts.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yellow jackets:buzz: :buzz: :buzz: :buzz: :buzz: fly faster than a tractor will travel...


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *jim, Chute Up or did you have the chute in the normal position?? *


Mulching deck - no chute at all. I figured it ricocheted off of a rock on the ground.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OMG I have hit just about everything. Stumps, rocks big and small, a half burryed cinder block, snake hill with MANY litle snakes. some HUGE ant hills, more stumps, and rocks. Oh and a few rocks also


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Yellow jackets:buzz: :buzz: :buzz: :buzz: :buzz: fly faster than a tractor will travel... *


I was using my Ford 1720 one day and had to answer a call to nature, so I just threw the thing in neutral, hopped off left the engine running while I tool a leak, and next thing I was getting buzzed by a swarm of ground yellow jackets. My tractor was literally covered in them. I had inadvertantly parked right over a nest in the ground and the tractors vibration and noise was enough to set them off. Hard as tried I could not get close enough or set long enough on that tractor to get it moved. Eventually threw a grappling hook on the front bumper annd pulled it away with my pickup truck a safe distance away, then I fire bombed those little black and yellow ba$&#@ds. I got one sting (actually got stung quite a few times, but this one sting in particular liked to have put my lights out. Stung right at the junction of left and right rib cage at base of sternum. Man that really hurt worst than those on the head area and arms.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

then there was good ol Rover...

<img src=http://www.critterhaven.org/newsletter/images/c3-legged-dog-2.jpg>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *then there was good ol Rover...
> 
> <img src=http://www.critterhaven.org/newsletter/images/c3-legged-dog-2.jpg> *



OHHHHHHHHH OWWWWWWWWWW OHHHHHHHHHH  And how was YOUR day???!!!??? Try explaning THAT to the wife.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

50 ft. nylon Rope .


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kevin Beitz _
> *50 ft. nylon Rope . *


Must have had fun cutting THAT mess off the spindles Kevin.  I hit a roll of trimmer line with one of my Gravelys, and it was a MESS!!. The line melted in places, and was wrapped but good. A good 1/2 hour to cut all that mess off.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

My mother-in-law….but that was only in a dream.
In real life she never comes over when I’m mowing
but they say, “Dreams can come true” 

Maybe she’ll come over some day when I’m using
the 46” snow blower.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing too bad here at home. I have some roots that get shaved on occasion and a couple of dead birds every year. Back on my grandparents farm it was small toads, small snakes, bailing twine, cow patties that turned out to not be fully baked , along the road it was beer bottles and cans. The only damage I had was thorns from the hedge used as a fence along the road would puncture a tire like a 10p nail.

Mark


----------



## mowdaddy (Sep 17, 2003)

HELLO ALL! Been here since the start but just getting round to joining the gang. been a GW, and WTB poster under snp in Iowa and CJ. Thanks for having me.
It wasn't on my tractor but once 4 wheeling near a creek bed A roll of barbwire was buried in the sand right under a spot I had a little trouble getting through, I backed up- went forward and the wire got hooked on a drive shaft rubber boot on my Bronco, just forward my rear pumkin, I couldn't figure out why my truck didn't want to move, got out and looked underneath and man, it was about four or five inches thick around the shaft and front yoke of the rear axle, I thought OK,m a pair of wire cutters will do it but it was wound to tight. So I went to a nearby farm and he came down took a look and said Holy sh*t. He loaded up a torch andb we cut on it for an hour, some other 4wheelers showed up an volunteered for another hour and finally all the wire was cut loose, the only damage was the antilock brake plug was off,we plugged it back in and the rubber boot was trashed of course. 
I had more time off road than on in that truck and of all my stucks, THAT ONE TOPS THE LIST.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome Blue dog, glad you joined in.


Sounds like a fun day you had there. We all kow how fun barbwire is to work with.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *My mother-in-law….but that was only in a dream.
> In real life she never comes over when I’m mowing
> but they say, “Dreams can come true”
> ...


You are scaring me man!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *My mother-in-law….but that was only in a dream.
> In real life she never comes over when I’m mowing
> but they say, “Dreams can come true”
> ...


Remind me never to get on your bad side :worthy: :hide: :lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

A mole...made a bloody mess:thumbsup:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Bluedog…
Glad you jumped in. Your story reminded me of something that happened
to me. I had a 73 Datsun pick-up, was going about 60-65 mph, when all of
a sudden I heard a horrible noise (like something going through a chipper) and
the truck rapidly came to a halt. I looked around and everything was covered 
with this red dust. I was horrified because I was sure I hit something or somebody.
When I reluctantly got out and looked under the truck I found what was left of
a red blanket that had worked its way between the cab and the bed and got caught
by the drive shaft. What was left of it took me an hour to cut off the shaft. I can
only imagine what the barbwire was like.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

It's not what you cut............it's what is stuck to the wheels when you pull in the garage. Phewwwww.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Just today I was cutting the grass along my side of the fence in the front field. Figured I may as well take advantage of the weather as it was not raining this moroning, and the rain we got yesterday was early afternoon, and then had some good breeze, so things dried out pretty decent to allow a fair cut. I have cut this grass many times before and have no trash in that area that would need picking up.......Grass was about 12 or so inches tall, nice thick Bahia grass, and all of a sudden bang, clunk...........what a god awfull noise. Could ot for the life of me figure out what the heck I had happened to hit. Once again the mower deck started to vibrate very bad, so I knew I probably bent at least one more blade in my never ending saga of bending blades on this 54C deck whereas I have never bent a blade on any other machine in my entire life.........Look under the deck, nothing there, and then I see it laying in the grass. A big old logging chain. Measures 16' long, 3/8" diam links, hooks both ends, and swivel in the middle. Slightly rusted, but relatively good condition. Big problem is, its on my property, but its not my chain.........I have similar chains but all my chains have about 1 or two feet of each end painted red or fourescent orange, as they are too easy to leave laying in leaves etc in the woods when I use them to drag out trees etc, so I painted all my chains so I could find them. So the question is.......where did this chain come from and how did it get there. It was perhaps 8 feet inside my fence line...... I have heard about it raining cats and dogs, but not logging chains. Check of my blades reveled two blades bent this time.........chain has a pretty decent nick in it in a few places as well. Don;t know if it was a fair tradeoff, a chain for two bent blades or not, but thats life. Just no way I can or will walk a 5 acre field each time I cut it, when all that I know of that should be there is a couple of goats and a duck or two......and the grass!


----------

